# 55-200mm or 70-300mm for wedding



## EdelineM (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi..
Im going to do a wedding shoot. Is it enough to shoot with 55-200mm or shall I get 70-300mm instead?

Or any ideas of other cheap lenses that I can buy for doing a wedding shoot?


----------



## benlonghair (Oct 6, 2009)

EdelineM said:


> Hi..
> Im going to do a wedding shoot. Is it enough to shoot with 55-200mm or shall I get 70-300mm instead?
> 
> Or any ideas of other cheap lenses that I can buy for doing a wedding shoot?



I think the pros would agree that "cheap lens" and "wedding" don't go in the same sentence. Are you getting paid for this gig? You need 2.8s for this type of stuff. I'd never try to shoot any kind of indoor event with my 70-300. Just not fast enough.


----------



## KmH (Oct 6, 2009)

Both of those are somewhat slow at f/4.5 for a maximum wide open aperture, making it difficult to dial in enough shutter speed to stop motion without increasing the ISO to levels that would introduce a lot of noise.

You don't mention what camera body you would use. That can have a significant bearing on the useable ISO you'd have available.

If flash can be used during the ceremony, and you're familiar with the details of using flash, the f/4.5-5.6 capability of those lenses just might work.

As far as focal length I would opt for the 55-200mm, the 300m reach is a bit to much.

As an alternative I would recommend renting a lens very popular with wedding photographers the AF-S 70-200mm F/2.8G VR or if funds are tight the AF 80-200 f/2.8D though it doesn't have VR.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 6, 2009)

Your best bet would be to rent some fast Glass for this.
I would recomend the 70-200 F2.8 and the 24-70 F2.8, that would give you a good base to shoot a wedding with.  You should be able to rent both for a minimal cost.


----------



## Dao (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe also look into having (renting) a 2nd camera body.


----------



## EdelineM (Oct 6, 2009)

benlonghair said:


> I think the pros would agree that "cheap lens" and "wedding" don't go in the same sentence. Are you getting paid for this gig? You need 2.8s for this type of stuff. I'd never try to shoot any kind of indoor event with my 70-300. Just not fast enough.



*Yes Im getting paid for this gig thou.. 
*


KmH said:


> Both of those are somewhat slow at f/4.5 for a maximum wide open aperture, making it difficult to dial in enough shutter speed to stop motion without increasing the ISO to levels that would introduce a lot of noise.
> 
> You don't mention what camera body you would use. That can have a significant bearing on the useable ISO you'd have available.
> 
> ...





SpeedTrap said:


> Your best bet would be to rent some fast Glass for this.
> I would recomend the 70-200 F2.8 and the 24-70 F2.8, that would give you a good base to shoot a wedding with.  You should be able to rent both for a minimal cost.



*Ok, I found these cheaper one  :

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Sigma EX 70-200/2,8 II APO HSM DG Macro till Nikon AF[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Tamron AF 70-300/4-5,6 Di LD till Nikon AF[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Sigma AF 70-300/4-5.6 DG OS[/FONT]*

*which one is good for D60 or D300s?*




Dao said:


> Maybe also look into having (renting) a 2nd camera body.



*This could be a problem, cause here in Sweden there are no rental LOL*


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a 50mm f/1.8?  Would help greatly in low light situations.  Not sure on the availability or quality of the Nikon (auto focus issue?), but the Canon one is great.

Usually, 200mm is long enough to get the shots you need at the wedding.  But really, if you are shooting indoors, you will need something faster than f/5.6.

Do you know anyone you can borrow a lens from?
Have you looked online for rentals?


----------

